# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  For the Record!! liquid V (sildenafil citrate)

## beeffreak6

I wanna make this clear for everyone cuz nobody can seem to answer this one straight. I just picked up some of this Liquid V at 30ml 25mg/ml bottle, the dose i should take should be 1 CC right? which would be 25mg? pumps dont matter to me even though i think its around ten. ???? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Papi93

> I wanna make this clear for everyone cuz nobody can seem to answer this one straight. I just picked up some of this Liquid V at 30ml 25mg/ml bottle, the dose i should take should be 1 CC right? which would be 25mg? pumps dont matter to me even though i think its around ten. ????


I just bought some myself. If you draw up 1ml into an oral syringe, you should have 25mg. What is the dose you are looking to use? A member told me 50-100mg.

----------


## cmax

> I just bought some myself. If you draw up 1ml into an oral syringe, you should have 25mg. What is the dose you are looking to use. A member told me 50-100mg.


I have heard that 25 mg works fine for 4 out of 5 people. I would not take more than 25 mg unless you find that 25 mg does not work for you. 25 mg is 10 pumps or 1 mL.

There are potential side effects mainly headaches associated with higher doses.

I would actually start off with less, like around 12.5 mg or 5 pumps the first time around.

----------


## Papi93

> I have heard that 25 mg works fine for 4 out of 5 people. I would not take more than 25 mg unless you find that 25 mg does not work for you. 25 mg is 10 pumps or 1 mL.
> 
> There are potential side effects mainly headaches associated with higher doses.
> 
> I would actually start off with less, like around 12.5 mg or 5 pumps the first time around.


I thought that 50-100mg was a little high. There is no profile for liquid viagra under the profiles section (they have one for cia, though). I did get a headache from cia at 20mg so I'll go with 25mg of Viagra, the first time. Thanks for the info!

----------


## CapnZ

Everyone responds differently to Viagra and cialis, just like AAS. Start where you are comfortable for sure - if 25 mg works great then thats awesome. 
For me - I seem to need a min 50 mg dose to get any effect. 
Definitely use the oral measuring syringe though, much more accurate than the pump - And dont forget to shake it well!

----------


## 02-sixty

there is 50mg tabs,and 100mg I think.Start off with minimum and work up.Kinda like with ephedra.Twice as much as you need might have some prolonged side affects for u,if you know what i mean

----------

